# FaeryBee Flock at the Virginia State Fair



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*FaeryBee Flock at the Virginia State Fair

Peachy and Pedro started out with the Boat Ride to ease into their day


Scooter, Sparky, Sunny and Skipper opted for the Carousel


Then the budgies moved on to the Tilt-A-Whirl


The Flying Swings were enjoyed by all


Then everybirdie took a spin on the Scrambler


I think the Ferris Wheel may have been Pedro and Poppy's favorite ride :lovers:


The flock saved the Roller Coaster ride for last 


Then it was time for a nice snack


And no trip to the fair is complete without playing a few games on the MidWay!!


EveryBirdie had a wonderful time!

Thanks for taking the time to look at their picture memories :wave:​*


----------



## pal0m1n0 (May 29, 2006)

Cute. You do an amazing job of trimming the budgies. For the life of me, I cannot remember the technical term. Is it masking?


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow those lucky birdies had a blast, my favorite ride is the scrambler also...I love the pic of Pedro and Poppy on the Ferris wheel it's absolutely adorable!! You always amaze me Deb with your pics great job!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pal0m1n0 said:



Cute. You do an amazing job of trimming the budgies. For the life of me, I cannot remember the technical term. Is it masking?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Dianne! 
Some people use the term "masking" others use "extracting" and still others call it "cut-outs"



kwatson said:



Wow those lucky birdies had a blast, my favorite ride is the scrambler also...I love the pic of Pedro and Poppy on the Ferris wheel it's absolutely adorable!! You always amaze me Deb with your pics great job!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim! *


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Great pictures! What a lovely day for the fair. I love the picture of everybirdie on the swing.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey, Gisele and Betty also wants to be on the Ferris wheel with Skipper and Scooter...and Gisele wants popcorn too! :hug:

Master Jedikeet


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Those are so incredibly cute..just love it. My favorite are the swings..adorable


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Brilliant Deb, really glad your flock enjoyed their day


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

These are awesome, I'm glad your flock had such a fun time at the fair! 
There will also be a fair in my hometown by the end of this month. Maybe I will even get Luigi a mate there.
I like the flying swings and the roller coaster ride the best!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ooooh What fun at the fair. We call this the Show where I come from. Looks like everyone had a great time. My Favorite thing at the fair is eating waffles, fairy floss and toffee apples. Oh by the way everyone looks so cute.. Well done Deb.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Good thing I'm going home to Virginia in 12 days, otherwise your flock would be making me very jealous! :laugh:

Love the photos!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Love it! I'm going to the fair later today but Pudgy and Wudgy aren't coming, I'll be out past their bedtime.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, I feel like I've been on an adventure with your flock! They are wonderful and brought a huge smile to my dial. Thanks, Deb. Everybirdie is adorable  I love how Sparky and Sunny are squatting in the scrambler. I love when budgies do that squatty fat pose.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SkyBluesMommy said:



Great pictures! What a lovely day for the fair. I love the picture of everybirdie on the swing.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie!



Jedikeet said:



Hey, Gisele and Betty also want to be on the Ferris wheel with Skipper and Scooter...and Gisele wants popcorn too! :hug:

Master Jedikeet 

Click to expand...

 Gisele and Betty are welcome to join the boys on the Ferris Wheel and Scooter is saving some popcorn for Gisele!



woodsy said:



Those are so incredibly cute..just love it. My favorite are the swings..adorable

Click to expand...

Thank you, Tina. 



Impeckable said:



Brilliant Deb, really glad your flock enjoyed their day 

Click to expand...

They had a great time, thanks, Pete.



aluz said:



These are awesome, I'm glad your flock had such a fun time at the fair! 
There will also be a fair in my hometown by the end of this month. Maybe I will even get Luigi a mate there.
I like the flying swings and the roller coaster ride the best! 

Click to expand...

 Wow -- a fair and a possible mate for Luigi -- that's way cool. I'll be looking forward to hearing all about it.



LynandIndigo said:



Ooooh What fun at the fair. We call this the Show where I come from. Oh by the way everyone looks so cute.. Well done Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn. 



PrincipePio said:



Good thing I'm going home to Virginia in 12 days, otherwise your flock would be making me very jealous! :laugh:

Love the photos!

Click to expand...

Bethany, You're going to be in Virginia? -- How totally great! You're welcome to come visit with me if you have time. 



Clementine_3 said:



Love it! I'm going to the fair later today but Pudgy and Wudgy aren't coming, I'll be out past their bedtime.

Click to expand...

 Enjoy your time at the fair!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Wow, I feel like I've been on an adventure with your flock! They are wonderful and brought a huge smile to my dial. Thanks, Deb. Everybirdie is adorable  I love how Sparky and Sunny are squatting in the scrambler. I love when budgies do that squatty fat pose.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna! :hug:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

These are all so cute, it looks like they all had a great time at the fair.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow....Awesome pics....makes me want to take in a fair myself...you my friend are an artist....love it...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FaeryBee*

What skill, What talent.What a special gift we receive with every adventure.

Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug::clap::clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



These are all so cute, it looks like they all had a great time at the fair.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Cody.



jonah said:



Wow....Awesome pics....makes me want to take in a fair myself...you my friend are an artist....love it...

Click to expand...

 Randy, thanks so much! If these pictures brought the best parts of a fair to mind, then I achieved what I set out to do!! 



Jo Ann said:



What skill, What talent.What a special gift we receive with every adventure.

Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug::clap::clap:

Click to expand...

Jo Ann -- thank you for your kind words. :hug:*


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Great job, that looks like a lot off work! So cute


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

You and your traveling flock are awesome :bowdown:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LindseyLouWho said:



Great job, that looks like a lot off work! So cute 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lindsey -- it is a lot of work and sometimes takes hours just to do one picture. 



Budgiekeet said:



You and your traveling flock are awesome :bowdown:

Click to expand...

 Very kind of you to say, Rick - Thanks!*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Bethany, You're going to be in Virginia? -- How totally great! You're welcome to come visit with me if you have time.
> 
> ...


It's true! I'm originally from Virginia (Roanoke). Where are you? I'll be with my dad at Smith Mountain Lake for a visit, then a few days with my family in Roanoke, then a few days in Columbus (Ohio) to defend my PhD thesis, and finally back in Roanoke for a few days.

I can't wait for my husband Jorge to see Virginia in the summer. He's only been there once, at Christmas, and he didn't see the beauty of the summer trees and the Parkway!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


PrincipePio said:



It's true! I'm originally from Virginia (Roanoke). Where are you? I'll be with my dad at Smith Mountain Lake for a visit, then a few days with my family in Roanoke, then a few days in Columbus (Ohio) to defend my PhD thesis, and finally back in Roanoke for a few days.

I can't wait for my husband Jorge to see Virginia in the summer. He's only been there once, at Christmas, and he didn't see the beauty of the summer trees and the Parkway!

Click to expand...

Oh my gosh!! I live in Reston (12 miles outside DC) and my sister lives in Columbus. 

It's great your husband will get to see VA in the summer -- I wish he could also be here in the fall when the leaves turn. I love the drive from Reston to Columbus taking Route 68 through the mountains in Western MD and WVA.

I'm sure you are going to be really busy but if you do want to stop by for a bit, just send me a PM and I'll give you my exact location. It would be wonderful to meet the two of you. :hug:*


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

I was raised in VA also (little ol Waynesboro) and having been wanting to take MY husband there, but I always say in the fall  We don't get the beautiful colored leaves here in So Cal, or all the cool historical places. It is really nice there and I miss it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LindseyLouWho said:



I was raised in VA also (little ol Waynesboro) and having been wanting to take MY husband there, but I always say in the fall  We don't get the beautiful colored leaves here in So Cal, or all the cool historical places. It is really nice there and I miss it!

Click to expand...

Lindsey, I'd love to meet you and your husband as well if you ever do make it to Virginia! *


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Lindsey, I'd love to meet you and your husband as well if you ever do make it to Virginia! *


That would be great, I really hope someday we get there!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Enjoyed your pictures of the flock. Great job as usual, Deb!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


NanaLucy129 said:



Enjoyed your pictures of the flock. Great job as usual, Deb!

Click to expand...

:wave: Thank you - much appreciated.*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Oh my gosh!! I live in Reston (12 miles outside DC) and my sister lives in Columbus.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That is so sweet of you. We won't be up by DC this time, but I'm sure that we'll make it up there on the next trip. We have family on the Maryland side of DC, so we went up there on the last trip. 

That's so funny that your sister lives in Columbus! I love that city, as I lived there for 5 years. I hope that my husband loves Roanoke and Columbus even more now that the weather will be better! He's looking forward to seeing the Roanoke Star again and eating his favorite American food "pigs in a blanket" (or as he calls them "piggies in the bed"... silly guy).


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

Love your pictures and flock!:loveeyes:


----------

